# Can the editor button highlights be made more obvious?



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2011)

I find it a bit hard to see when Bold, Italic (etc.) are highlighted to show they are active. Could the highlight colour be made darker to make it more obvious?

Cheers.


----------



## Shaun (14 Mar 2011)

I'll have a look.

What "skin" are you using Colin? _(bottom right corner drop-down)_

--
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2011)

Admin said:


> I'll have a look.
> 
> What "skin" are you using Colin? _(bottom right corner drop-down)_
> 
> ...


'Classic'.


----------

